# Help - Lathe speed controller



## nurse42312 (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi everyone, fairly new to the site and this is my first post.
My question is:
Does anyone have a circuit diagram for a variable speed controller that would be suitable to convert my 'Coronet CL 0' to a variable speed lathe?
Since starting out pen turning, I now find it quite tedious changing the belt position on the pullies all the time.
I have seen 3rd party speed controllers advertised here in the U.K., but they retail at about Â£300.00 ($600.00), and that is a bit out of my reach.
I realise that in the U.S.A. you guys are on 110 volts and we are on 240 volts  50Hz, here in the U.K., I just thought that someone may be able to shed some light on the subject!
Many thanks for an excellent web site and keep up the good work....!

Best wishes from Wales,

Mark.........


----------



## Dario (Jun 28, 2007)

Mark,

Why not sell what you have now and buy a new VS lathe?  For me that is the best route.  You may loose some but you will get a new and warranted equipment.  Just my opinion.


----------



## nurse42312 (Jun 29, 2007)

Dario,
Had thought along those lines, but wife and budget wouldn't stretch to that at the moment.....! I'll have to stick with the cheapest option for now. Many thanks for the reply.
Regards,

Mark.....


----------



## skiprat (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi Mark, a warm welcome from the top end of Wales.[]

I don't know what your budget is, but if you don't need a full size lathe, then why not have a look at the Cobra VS metal lathe on special offer at www.chesteruk.net now. It is Â£200 and you can eventually make your own metal pen parts too. 

Be careful about trying to use a Capacitor start motor with a VS controller, not worth the hassle IMO. RS components have them but they are pricey.

Another option could be the Axminster SIEG C2A for Â£300

Cheers


----------



## Dario (Jun 29, 2007)

Mark,

BTW, not sure if you know that you will also need to replace the motor.  From what I've heard/read here...it is cheaper to sell the lathe and buy another than replacing the motor and adding the controller.  

A cheaper option, find a trashed treadmill exercise machine and canibalize the motor and controller [].  There was a tutorial here a long time ago on how to do it.  Not sure if the motor is TEFC though (totally enclosed, fan cooled).

Good luck!


----------



## beamer (Jun 29, 2007)

Some treadmill motors are TEFC, but i think the majority are the open, drip-proof ones.

A speed controler for a regular induction motor will probably cost you more than the whole lathe did, though. Dario's on the right track with going DC instead. That's still pricy, though.

Going VS isn't a cheap retrofit in any stretch. The three options are: VFD on your existing motor, Find a 3-phase motor and VFD for it, DC motor with controller. Of those three options, the DC motor has the most potential if you can find a treadmill for cheap.

Around here, people give them away from time to time. I got one for free about a year ago ... i fried the controller within a week, though.


----------



## nurse42312 (Jun 30, 2007)

Just don't have the cash at the moment!, then there's always the lottery!
Thanks for replying,

mark.....


----------



## nurse42312 (Jun 30, 2007)

Good to see some others from Wales.........!
Didn't really realise what was involved, gonna work out dearer than the lathe. I think a new lathe is the way to go, just a question of cash....!
Diolch yn fawr, a bore da i chi...!

regards,

Mark....


----------



## nurse42312 (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks for the advice, a more complex job than I thought, it will have to be a new lathe, when the cash becomes available. I wont hold my breath just yet...!

Take care,

Mark.......


----------



## EeyorIs21 (Jun 30, 2007)

May want to try MODEL# G9247 at www.grizzly.com, maybe you can canabalize it for motor and speed control. They also sell parts for most of their machines if you can find another model with pieces that you want or will work for you. Plus they have a small selection of motors also. They say they will ship international on orders $200 US or over. You could just use the lathe outright if all you're going to do is turn pens and nothing else, reason being clearance over bed is very limited. Not sure if there is an adapter or something you can buy to plug it in.

Or you could try www.grainger.com, they also sell all sorts of motors and they say they have an office that handles Europe and Africa, may be cheaper on the S&H.


----------



## skiprat (Jun 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nurse42312_
> <br />Good to see some others from Wales.........!
> Didn't really realise what was involved, gonna work out dearer than the lathe. I think a new lathe is the way to go, just a question of cash....!
> Diolch yn fawr, a bore da i chi...!
> ...



Croese i chi !!


----------



## nurse42312 (Jul 1, 2007)

EeyorIs21,
Thanks for the reply, I have started looking at smaller lathes here in the U.K. I think if I bought one from The U.S., then a 110v-240v converter, I would be in the same boat as buying a new motor and a speed controller...! Nothing in life is simple! The way to go is a new lathe I think.
Many thanks for your thoughts on the subject.
Take care,

Mark.......


----------



## KenV (Jul 1, 2007)

Bottom line is that you cannot afford Variable Speed on a low cost AC motor.  For big motors designed for variable speed and the controllers you are in pretty big dollars to (e.g Omega Stubby from Au).

The best success in conversion on the cheap, is to use a treadmill motor with the associated controller.  These are DC motors - with the controller providing (in your case) about 180 volt (more or less) DC power.  Many of these are reversable with a double pole - double throw switch between the controller and the motor.  

Some have found a treadmill at at surplus outles (Salvation Army - St Vincent de Paul locally) or at a second hand store for small dollars and part out the motor and controller.  

Avoid trying to use a universal motor controller such as sold for routers on a capacitor start AC motor.  You will lose all around, as the motor and controller are both likely to create burning odors quickly.


----------



## nurse42312 (Jul 2, 2007)

Ken,
Many thanks for the advice, there is certainly more to it than meets the eye. The advice I've had on this forum has given me plenty to chew over....!

Take care,

Mark......


----------



## PenPal (Jul 4, 2007)

Mark from Wales,I have at least three variable speed controllers I use made by the same firm in Wales,They should be cheaper there.Google variable speed controllers in Wales. My experience tells me you do not need one for penturning as a rule,I mostly do not vary the speed from flat out.

It can be like desiring a V12 Jaguar perhaps not necessary but lots of fun if you can afford it. Avoid like the plague cheap imitations.Settle for FAQuality,wait for the graduation to finer gear. Have fun with what you have Peter.


----------



## nurse42312 (Jul 4, 2007)

Peter,
Thanks for the advice, I'll try everything at full speed, seems the cheapest option....!
Bet your winter is better than our summer, 15deg c and rain....!

Regards,

Mark..........


----------



## Ligget (Jul 4, 2007)

Och aye the noo![)]


----------



## PenPal (Jul 4, 2007)

Mark in Wales.

The name of that variable speed control mob is Control Techniques,
E Mail  info@controltechniques.com  they  are in Powys in Wales in Newtown.

Our weather is averaging 3 to 9 celcius with enough rain to ease a record drought,we were due to go to stage 5 restrictions now that is eased I am gratefull,but where you are should be much warmer than it is normally in full spring take care and make haste slowly with lathe changes.Go to your local Electronics trade training places here called TAFE Tech and further education that teach trades etc,seek more info from them Google like crazy the subject every which way and understand the principles,in a nut shell it uses single phase in the device with two phantom phases created with capacitors.

The pleasant surprise I received was the soft start feature,the first lathe I fitted had a 21/2 hp three phase motor on a woodfast lathe,I am a wire jerker electrician so my knowledge of motors is limited but I measured the current draw on start 7 amps on run 7 amps,we have v240 volt AC and 415 volts between phases. It prevents the lights going dim when you use a 21/2 hp single phase motor the instant current draw is 60 odd amps briefly,can go higher.At 73 yrs old there are many mysteries every day in electronics etc but I have the usual 500 devices around my home and workshop.

PS hope you get the V12 Jag you seek in life.  Peter


----------



## nurse42312 (Jul 5, 2007)

Peter,
Many thanks for the info, I will look them up.
Never mind summer (like a new lathe) will come eventually....!
Kind regards,

Mark.......


----------



## nurse42312 (Jul 5, 2007)

Mark,
Bet it's not that hot north of the border either....!

Mark (Wales)


----------

